
We Can’t See ‘Star Wars’ Anymore - vo2maxer
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/12/20/opinion/star-wars-movie.html
======
nicksantamaria
Despite George and Disney's best efforts, a scrappy team of rebels have pieced
together a glorious 4K version scanned from original 35mm prints.

[https://www.thestarwarstrilogy.com/project-4k77/](https://www.thestarwarstrilogy.com/project-4k77/)

~~~
BubRoss
That's interesting, but even 2k scans of first gen film straight from the
camera is far from razor sharp. What they have is probably a 3rd gen release
print from the 70s, so 4k is likely not going to look fantastic by today's
standards and definitely won't make use of 4k resolution.

~~~
SahAssar
The idea is to recreate the experience of watching it when it first came out,
not to make it the absolute sharpest version. That it's in 4k is just to
better be able to capture even quirks of film grain and so on, not to try to
make it seem like a modern digitally captured movie.

------
noir_lord
The Mandalorian has done something that none of the star wars media has
achieved since I first saw star wars as a kid in the 80s

It's reminded me how much charm the universe has, it's a loving homage to the
original while not feeling like a deliberate homage.

The universe feels realer somehow and the score is appropriately epic.

If you haven't seen it, totally worth a watch.

~~~
hurricanetc
I agree that everyone should watch and judge for themselves.

But I had a completely different reaction. To me it feels like a survey driven
TV show devoid of compelling story or character development. As if they wrote
every scene of every episode in a writing room with statisticians combing
through data suggesting what fans might like and what toys they could sell.

The thing I dislike the most is that they added explanations and backstory to
things that just didn’t need it. Fans could wonder and theorize endlessly
about things such as Yoda and his race... until now. It takes the wonder out
of the universe which is directly against the ideas presented in this article.

~~~
mcphage
> The thing I dislike the most is that they added explanations and backstory
> to things that just didn’t need it. Fans could wonder and theorize endlessly
> about things such as Yoda and his race... until now.

What explanation or backstory did they add to Yoda and his race?

